# Mathews Jewel Accessories? Help a girl out!



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

I recently switched from a RH Martin Leopard 52.5# to a LH Mathews Jewel 55# (only at 46# now) black with purple and pink accents. I am left eye dominate, hence the switch.

Sight: custom Montana Black Gold Ascent 5 pin (all green 1-4 pins .019 5th pin .010) Short travel, 4" dovetail, read facing sight tape if I want to shoot longer distance with 5th pin. I ordered it with a Neon Pink Sight Ring (rings are interchangeable). Purchased mine through sandsarchery.com

quiver: Mathews T5 Black

Arrows: I am waiting to see what my draw weight I am at in July before buying new arrows. Using my old arrows now. All pink vanes are the way to go. Best color to see in the woods.

Based on posted findings by elknut1 on a balance of trajectory and penetration, my new arrows will be about 6.5 grains x DW. I am leaning towards VAP 500.
See http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1731614
One quote: "I firmly believe that ones that are serious about their penetration & flat trajectory then consider 6.5 to 6.7 grains per pound of draw wt."

Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## dkrez (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi there, I also shoot a Jewel and LOVE it! I have accented it in pink, have made my own wrist sling and have given my quiver my own touch since I couldn't find pink. I shoot the Carbon Express, Mayhem Hot Pursit arrows, Spot Hogg Sight and the QAD Ultra HDX rest that comes in different colors. 

Have Fun and enjoy your Jewel!


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice job on the quiver!

Susie


----------



## dkrez (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks! Very easy and fun to do.


----------



## JewelHunter (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you fot the help! I LOVE the pics you posted of your bow!! having a hard timw finding my quiver in black!? Anyone else have these troubles I wonder....


----------



## KYbowgirl (Apr 29, 2012)

How did you get the diamonds in the sling?!? I have a pink and black sling and would love to put those on mine! Did you just glue them? These are gorgeous!!!


----------



## KYbowgirl (Apr 29, 2012)

dkrez said:


> Hi there, I also shoot a Jewel and LOVE it! I have accented it in pink, have made my own wrist sling and have given my quiver my own touch since I couldn't find pink. I shoot the Carbon Express, Mayhem Hot Pursit arrows, Spot Hogg Sight and the QAD Ultra HDX rest that comes in different colors.
> 
> Have Fun and enjoy your Jewel!
> 
> ...


How did you get the diamonds in the sling?!? I have a pink and black sling and would love to put those on mine! Did you just glue them? These are gorgeous!!!


----------



## dkrez (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes, I used fabric glue to get them to stay. Wasn't sure it was going to work but they seem to be doing just fine. Thank you!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

CNC will do one like that for you. Anyway, here are my suggestions. A cobra 5 pin sight, limbdriver pro v custom color rest, pink muddy girl dead center archery stabilizer, CNC sling customized, decalguyz or battledrum custom wraps and pink vanes.


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

On my Jewel I have:

Trophy Ridge Alpha V3 sight (first time using vertical pins and I am shooting awesome, won't ever go back to horizontal pins)

QAD HDX rest in green

Octane 12" stabilizer with the insert custom painted green

Lime green and black Torqueless grip

Green rubber dampeners

Black Mathews T5 quiver (really nice, solid quiver, but heavy!)

Pink camo Tru-Fire Edge release

Pink/Black zebra striped Ted Nugent arrows (Gold Tip makes them)

Pink/black/green sling made by someone on AT...can't remember who...


----------

